# Anybody Know What Wheels These Are?



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments/f40/3724d1227651632-wheel-color-meet043.jpg

and can anyone photoshop these on to a 2005 PBM GTO to see what they look like thanx :cheers


----------



## ignitor (May 25, 2010)

I'm curious as well.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

i at least wana find out what wheels they are...because these look incredible on that goat


----------



## ignitor (May 25, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> i at least wana find out what wheels they are...because these look incredible on that goat


:agree


----------



## miami photog (Dec 4, 2009)

Those I believe are: Falken Koblenz
Falken Koblenz Wheels - Wheel Size & Price Details - 1010tires.com

My friend just got these:


----------

